# Tax Classification



## 22juliette (Feb 8, 2020)

Question,

I am trying to download my 1099..(Select your federal tax classification ); not sure which one to choose.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are you referring to the Business code on Schedule C?

A: TRANSPORTATION & WAREHOUSING
B: 485300


----------

